# 1x Tesla Model S battery module, 24V, 250Ah,5.2kWh, Panasonic 18650 3200mAh cell



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

1x Tesla Model S battery module, 24V, 250Ah,5.2kWh, Panasonic 18650 3200mAh cell On Ebay

Price: $1,050.00

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Tesla-Model-S-battery-module-24V-250Ah-5-2kWh-Panasonic-18650-3200mAh-cell?


----------

